# Lexi and her odd sleeping position



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This has been a recent favorite. At first I just thought she was playing but turns out she was out. 

























What unusual positions do your poos get into when they fall asleep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Too funny. Did you move her? I would have been afraid she'd slip off in her sleep.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I didn't know she was asleep until I tried to take a picture of her and didn't move her. I knew for sure when she woke up and lifted her head and had sleepy face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That picture made me laugh! 
Funny Lexi, maybe she likes the blood rushing to her head.
I bet she had a stiff neck when she woke x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley will use this uncomfortable position looking out the window waiting for Freddy to turn into the driveway from work . . . then its off dashing down the hall to greet him.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Carley will use this uncomfortable position looking out the window waiting for Freddy to turn into the driveway from work . . . then its off dashing down the hall to greet him.



I just love her face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot has fallen off the bed when in that position


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pheobe will sleep like that. And I just posted a new thread with a picture of Max asleep like this......


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww love it !!!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Brilliant pictures. They do get into odd positions don't they!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Pheobe will sleep like that. And I just posted a new thread with a picture of Max asleep like this......


Max! looks likes a pose from the mags we used to find at the park!! Dudley will sleep in the same position as Lexi and he has fallen off of the sofa and not even stirred!


----------

